# Price of new cars compared to them in UK



## G&K (Dec 18, 2010)

Helo to you all, this is our first thread. After 4 years planning my wife and I shall be retiring to Cyprus, full-time in July. :clap2:
We are treating ouselves with a stay in the Elysium Hotel at Paphos, then in a friends villa in Peyia until our belongings arrive from England. We have read many threads and fine the site very useful. 
I am hoping someone will be able to help with the following; 
I am in a position to purchase a new car, which I never have had before and was wondering about the price comparison with that in the UK. I am looking at a BMW 320i, Mercedes 200 C-class. All petrol engined with automatic / tiptronic box.

Kind regards

Garry


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

Good luck! Buying a new vehicle is fun and exciting.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Gary,
Welcome to the forum. You have an exciting time ahead.

As far as cars are concerned I would strongly advise against the ones you have mentioned.
For one thing new cars are a lot more expensive here than the UK and to be honest good quality saloon cars are not ideal for the road conditions here.
Even at the best of times the roads are very rough in places and ruin the suspension on cars. Parts are expensive as well so having to buy parts for suspension etc can cost a fortune. We found that to our expense last year. We had a 4x4 and a saloon car and the suspension on the saloon was totally shot and cost a lot to repair. We traded that car in for another 4x4 and are much happier now.
Also there are so many interesting places to explore on the island which you need a 4x4 to get to.
My recommendation is to go for a good quality 4x4 that is 2 or 3 years old.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## G&K (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I would love a 4 x 4, but my wife would not like driving them, however there is still time to change her mind. We intend to explore the Island, so need something which is up for the job and comfortable.

Crossing the days off, until we move and begin life to the full together.

Regards to you all.

Garry


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

G&K said:


> Thanks for your reply. I would love a 4 x 4, but my wife would not like driving them, however there is still time to change her mind. We intend to explore the Island, so need something which is up for the job and comfortable.
> 
> Crossing the days off, until we move and begin life to the full together.
> 
> ...


I would echo the caution regarding riding a relatively expensive saloon car around the island - even the A roads are very rough just now because of the heavy winter rains and the major overhaul of the main route - the majority of roads in the mountains are more suited to a 4x4 - also bear in mind that the new tax system depends on engine size - we've opted for a smaller engined eco friendly car with a high wheel base for economy and pay a fraction of the tax (and insurance) that we paid for our 4x4 (which we've kept for trips in the mountains)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

G&K said:


> Thanks for your reply. I would love a 4 x 4, but my wife would not like driving them, however there is still time to change her mind. We intend to explore the Island, so need something which is up for the job and comfortable.
> 
> Crossing the days off, until we move and begin life to the full together.
> 
> ...


To be honest I would not feel happy in anything but a 4x4 the way the Cypriots drive. I feel safer in a decent sized vehicle than I would in a saloon.
We had a lovely mercedes in the UK and did consider bringing it with us when we moved over permanently but having driven among the Cypriots and considering the state of the roads we thought better of it.

Veronica


----------



## G&K (Dec 18, 2010)

What about the following;

The amount of car tax (road fund licence) you pay, does it depend on just the engine size of the vehcile or are there other factors to consider.

Your mot is every 2 years, is that correct.

What is the price of your un-leaded fuel, here at present we pay around £1.35 a litre and it is increasing.

I take it cash talks when dealing with the car dealers or is there special deals which they do.

Regards

Garry


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Garry, you may find it cheaper to bring a car in from the UK, if you are retiring over here and dont intend to work then you wont pay the illegal Import Tax.......!
If you decide on a Merc C Class drop me a pm and I will put you in touch with a friend of mine who runs a company who specialises in Merc, he has a 'special' relationship with Mercedes UK and is offered some fantastic deals that can not be matched by dealerships.

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The amount of road tax depends on emmissions as well as engine size.
The price of petrol has recently increased hereas well and is now a little less than 1.30euros. Thats about 1.10 Sterling at current exchange rates.


----------



## lauramay (May 4, 2011)

Hi

What are car insurance prices like in Cyprus?

What the best companies?

Thanks


----------



## G&K (Dec 18, 2010)

Is the choice of new car dealerships good in the Pahos area or is it best to go to Limmasol or Nicosia and do you haggle over the price.

Regards

Garry


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

G&K said:


> Is the choice of new car dealerships good in the Pahos area or is it best to go to Limmasol or Nicosia and do you haggle over the price.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Garry


There are plenty of dealerships in Paphos


----------



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

Is there any difference in taxation levels for gasoline cars vs. diesel? Automatic vs. manual?


----------

